# I thought this was cute-



## wasabi (Mar 21, 2005)

*This was sent to me by Dove (Marge)-






*


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 21, 2005)

adorable wasabi.


----------



## momcooks (Mar 21, 2005)

Maybe I need that as an avatar!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Mar 21, 2005)

I need to have that posted everywhere!


----------



## Darkstream (Mar 22, 2005)

What is with you people?

Don't you know that Andy does not like you posting graphics? 














.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 22, 2005)

Darkstream said:
			
		

> What is with you people?
> 
> Don't you know that Andy does not like you posting graphics?
> 
> ...


 
DS Andy is OK with cute innocent ones....aren't you???


----------



## VegOut (Mar 25, 2005)

That is a way cute picture!!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 25, 2005)

LOL!   I'll be passing this one on to a few friends!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 26, 2005)

Very cute.... and I might have to agree with the cat too.


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 26, 2005)

HAHA! Good One!  Marge/Dove! (Wasabi! , Well, the saying,... "Never trust a skinny chef"  LOL! (I'm in Trouble!) Vote 5 Stars for DC!!! ( 265.2) more, and WE are #3!!!  Atomic Jed!


----------

